# Gas Range



## jelectric (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi, I am new in the forum. I am an Apprentice.
Does anybody know what are the NEC requieremts for a gas range?
This is a 35 years old house and it has a gas range. All the electrical in the kitchen is on EMT. Is there any NEC code that requieres the use of EMT or you can use romex? I've tried to find this on the NEC but I couldn't be able to find any requierement fo this.

Thanks


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

You can wire it in anything you want to, except concealed knob and tube. Might have local rules. 

Who do you apprentice for?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

There are no "requirements" for a gas range as far as the NEC is concerned. About the only thing it does say is that it is allowed to be fed from the small appliance circuit. 

Most limitations to wiring methods are local amendments as Marc said.


----------



## Joe Momma (Jan 23, 2007)

jelectric said:


> ...I've tried to find this on the NEC .....


I'm reading this 'on the NEC' monitor that is; in this case.:whistling2: 

If everything is in EMT, I'd venture to say there are some silly local requirements for your area.

What year apprentice are you, and do these people trust you and your expertise as a handy-man at this point and not an electrician?

I'm also an apprentice, with the union, in my 4th year out of 5. So I nearly know everything :laughing:


----------

